# California Coastal Live Oak Table



## Carmel Live Oak (Dec 17, 2017)

I also painted the legs to this Table, I think it sets of the beauty of this table even more


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice slab and nice table! Good job.

David


----------



## jportega (Sep 24, 2019)

looks amazing!!

What did you use to paint it with??

Thanks!


----------

